# We now have 4 months left in 2019



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

9 years ago we were in 2010 and now we’re in the last year of the 2010s wow!


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Mrblack said:


> 9 years ago we were in 2010 and now we’re approaching the last year of the 2010s wow!


It's actually 5 months left.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

and we're in the last year of the 2010's, not approaching it


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

exodus08 said:


> It's actually 5 months left.


When you count how many months are left it’s forward not backward like for example- Sep,Oct,Nov,Dec that makes it 4 months left which the same for days. 



bearlybreathing said:


> and we're in the last year of the 2010's, not approaching it


 I’ll make sure to Edit that thanks! 👍🏽I was very sleepy at the time of making that post


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for January 1st, 2020. I plan on throwing away my eyeglasses because my eyesight will be 2020.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Mrblack said:


> When you count how many months are left it’s forward not backward like for example- Sep,Oct,Nov,Dec that makes it 4 months left which the same for days.
> 
> I’ll make sure to Edit that thanks! 👍🏽I was very sleepy at the time of making that post


It's only the second of August, so the five months include August.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> It's only the second of August, so the five months include August.


I’m gonna be nice since u staff but when you search how many months are left in 2019 the first thing will say 4 months and it has remained the same like forever unless they teach it differently where you live


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Mrblack said:


> I’m gonna be nice since u staff but when you search how many months are left in 2019 the first thing will say 4 months and it has remained the same like forever unless they teach it differently where you live


August
September
October
November
December


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

This whole decade has been a train wreck. Everything feels so dark and gloomy (Pretty much has been since the '08 Recession). Constant mass shootings, toxic PC culture, no creativity in pop culture, modern feminism, everyone is offended by the littlest things to where you have to walk on eggshells to not offend them. Everyone is divided over political tensions, and its only gotten worse under Trump. And technology has pretty much decimated human relationships. 

I'm more than happy it's almost over.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Willtip98 said:


> everyone is offended by the littlest things to where you have to walk on eggshells to not offend them. Everyone is divided over political tensions, and its only gotten worse under Trump. And technology has pretty much decimated human relationships.
> 
> I'm more than happy it's almost over.


Everything you said right there is so true from getting offended about months to hearing about the shooting on Walmart and people arguing on the internet regardless of age is just sad and depressing


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

"May you live in interesting times" - the worst curse ever.
Remember the 2000s? YTPs, Eurodance, Danzel etc. ? A golden era lol

Oh and also, I still feel like GTA IV is a new game haha


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Ziegel said:


> "May you live in interesting times" - the worst curse ever.
> Remember the 2000s? YTPs, Eurodance, Danzel etc. ? A golden era lol
> 
> Oh and also, I still feel like GTA IV is a new game haha


Eurodance is a 90s genre I think you're talking about Trance which was popular in the 00s.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Mrblack said:


> Everything you said right there is so true from getting offended about months to hearing about the shooting on Walmart and people arguing on the internet regardless of age is just sad and depressing


No public place feels safe anymore due to the reality that gun violence will strike there. It's no longer a matter of if, but when. Older people complain of younger people like me spending all day on the Internet/"On a screen," but in a world like this where you can't guarantee your safety outside your home, what else can we do?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Willtip98 said:


> No public place feels safe anymore due to the reality that gun violence will strike there. It's no longer a matter of if, but when. Older people complain of younger people like me spending all day on the Internet/"On a screen," but in a world like this where you can't guarantee your safety outside your home, what else can we do?


Don't pay any attention to those older people. They are making their whiny complaints on.... Facebook. :shocked:


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

exodus08 said:


> Eurodance is a 90s genre I think you're talking about Trance which was popular in the 00s.


In my country Eurodance was still popular in the early 2000s.


----------

